# ATX motherboard in existing case...



## jnd426 (Dec 13, 2007)

Does anyone know if a ATX motherboard will fit in my existing HP Pavillion a6019h case, which has a microATX motherboard in it.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

most likely not. try taking a pic of the interior. that would clarify much better.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

agreed probably not. miocro is 9.6" square, ATX is 12" tall by 9.6 wide.2.4" difference in height.


----------

